# Hiltons, RipCharts or Roffs?



## ABC (Apr 20, 2008)

Just checking to see members experiences with these three services before I purchase one or more to them.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have used all three a good bit. All have their pluses and minuses. Ripcharts is least expensive and more coverage. Hiltons has more rigs listed and is a bit more expensive. (Have to buy two zones for full gulf), Roffs is expensive. It's pretty damn good though. Especially on current and lines. All are good. Just depends on the pocketbook.

Example of Roffs and Ripcharts....


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

ROFFS if you can afford it. 36 views for the year at $36 each if you buy all 36 now. That's $1,300 for the season.

https://www.roffs.com/about-roffs/rates/

I use Hiltons.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Ripcharts for me*

I used to have Hilton's and their swordfish areas and rig waypoints were quite nice. Tom Hilton provides very personal service. They only support Apple and not Android for downloads. This was the main reason I switched to Ripcharts. I now download my charts/waypoints to my Android tablet the morning I leave and use the GPS capability to actually chart my position on the chlorophyll, water temp and currents charts while on my boat. It is much faster manipulating on my browser than Hiltons. Doesn't hurt that it is also cheaper.

Bob


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I like Hilton's because he keeps up with Rig movements and you get personalized service from Tom. Only guy that I know, with these services, who will answer the phone and talk to you for an hour if you need to get clarity.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I have had Rip and Hiltons and both are good. You call Hiltons with a question or need help and you get Tom himself, plus Tom is on the front lines fighting for the recreational angler and while he cost twice as much I consider my payment an investment in fishing rights.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback - FYI - our nav app is now available for Apple and Droid products.
All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

If I could only afford either one of them....I will hope and pray that if I ask a member what's going on out in the play ground they just might give me the info I need ,so I can have a small advantage.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## greg19477 (Feb 26, 2016)

Used both Hiltons and Rip Charts and much prefer the latter. Great graphics which can be superimposed to provide to make forecasting so much easier without having to flip back and forth between screens.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

+1 for Hilton's Charts. 

Personal service and he answers the phone and many times even when he is busy multi-tasking.
He has helped my learning curve for sure!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiltons hands down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

